# Ladies Monarch



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 15, 2013)

I've been trying to learn about the different brand bikes one or two at a time. I'm still working on Schwinn and JC Higgins. I know nothing about Monarch's. Looks like now is the time to start learning.

I'm spying this ladies Monarch Firestone Holiday. Where will the serial number be? Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2013)

Looks like a '53-4 and is missing the tank. I'd take a pass as these are pretty easy to find reasonable complete. V/r Shawn


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 15, 2013)

You'd pass regardless of the price?


----------



## militarymonark (May 15, 2013)

I'd buy it for less than 200


----------



## carlitos60 (May 15, 2013)

*Serial #*

There is a Small Plate Under the Chain Crank that will give you Model and Serial#.

Turn the Bike Upside Down and should be there!







Stinky_Sullivan said:


> I've been trying to learn about the different brand bikes one or two at a time. I'm still working on Schwinn and JC Higgins. I know nothing about Monarch's. Looks like now is the time to start learning.
> 
> I'm spying this ladies Monarch Firestone Holiday. Where will the serial number be? Can anyone tell me anything about it?


----------



## Freqman1 (May 15, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> You'd pass regardless of the price?




Yes, I also forgot to mention missing the headlight which is a $100 minimum piece so by the time you track down a tank and headlight you can add another $150 and if you wanted to upgrade the seat to better prob another $50 by the time you got done with shipping. I've seen these pretty nice in the $450 range. The closet I look at it something may be a little hokey with the front end. Looks like it has the early shroud but later springer? Data plate should give you serial # which should give correct year. V/r Shawn


----------



## OldRider (May 15, 2013)

I very recently bought this 1953 Monark Rocket for 100 dollars, all complete minus headlight and incorrect pedals. By the way does anyone know what pedals are correct for these?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 15, 2013)

I'd happily buy one like that for $100. I could possibly get this one for $50 or so and I won't pay shipping. The forks are worth that.


----------



## OldRider (May 15, 2013)

Stinky, for 50 dollars and no shipping you can't go wrong, jump on it! I would love it if mine had that springer fork.


----------



## militarymonark (May 15, 2013)

FYI that springer fork can only be used with a girls frame so you can't cut down the steer tube because all the other parts are longer as well.


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 15, 2013)

*Monarks*

Hey Stinky,
  I just picked up this ladies Monark a few weeks ago for $100.00, and I got the mens 1949  Monark last October for $450.00.
I think the price was pretty fair on both of these bikes. Although the "Alien" light on the mens is pretty rare, I still really like the "Train" light.........Wayne


----------



## Boris (May 15, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks like it has the early shroud but later springer?




Shawn-
I agree with you about the cost to complete this bike. But I did want to mention that my Holiday has this same shroud/chrome springer set-up. Mine is all original, but I don't know the year.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2013)

That may be a '53 then. As far as I know that springer was only used '53-4. I have a boys '54 and it doesn't have the shroud. V/r Shawn


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> But I did want to mention that my Holiday has this same shroud/chrome springer set-up.




Really? I think you are mistaken.


----------



## Terry66 (May 16, 2013)

Wayne....nice buy on that ladies bike. I would love to find a nice deal on a ladies Monark that clean. I paid $450 for my Firestone Super Cruiser. By the serial number, it is a late '52. Not sure if that makes it a '52 or a '53.





OP...For $50, it would be a nice buy depending on what you want to do with it. I mean like someone else said, the missing parts are a little pricey, so if the plan is to put it back together, you would be better off looking for a complete. If the plan is to clean it up and ride it as is, then why not?


----------



## Wayne Adam (May 16, 2013)

*Terry66*

Hey Terry,
   I guess we both did OK on our mens Monarks. I have to mention again how much I love those bags!. 
Both the bags & the axle wings are very classy looking options...............Wayne


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2013)

It's beginning to look like I WON'T be getting it. There's 5 days left in the auction and it's already over $50. My bike budget is very thin this week and there are too many other bikes I'm watching.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Really? I think you are mistaken.




Yes really Stinky. My point was: I think the fork and shroud are correct for the blue girls bike that you have shown in the photo. I have a Holiday exactly like it. Thanks for the info on the year Shawn.


----------



## HARPO (May 16, 2013)

*1952 Firestone/Monark Super Cruiser*

Well, if anyone lives on or near Long Island, this girl is for sale. 

fred


----------



## Freqman1 (May 16, 2013)

If the price is right and you wanted a girls Monark that would be one to go after. Looks complete and original and not the green like so many of them are. V/r Shawn


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Yes really Stinky. My point was: I think the fork and shroud are correct for the blue girls bike that you have shown in the photo. I have a Holiday exactly like it. Thanks for the info on the year Shawn.





Those 2 bikes obviously do not have the same springer setup. What am I missing that you're trying to say? Your bike has a dual spring fork. The one I'm watching has a single spring. I learned on Sesame Street that those are NOT THE SAME.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> If the price is right and you wanted a girls Monark that would be one to go after. Looks complete and original and not the green like so many of them are. V/r Shawn





I'm not specifically looking for a Monark but if I come across a springer that's dirt cheap, I'm not gonna pass on it. I was hoping to get that incomplete bike for a song. Ain't gonna happen though.


----------



## Boris (May 16, 2013)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> Those 2 bikes obviously do not have the same springer setup. What am I missing that you're trying to say? Your bike has a dual spring fork. The one I'm watching has a single spring. I learned on Sesame Street that those are NOT THE SAME.




I haven't said one word about my bike having a dual springer. I HAVE A SINGLE SPRINGER that also has the head shroud JUST LIKE THE blue girls BIKE in YOUR PHOTO. Shawn was saying that this looked fishy to him. I was just telling him that I also have an example just like the blue girls bike in your photo, so there's nothing fishy about it. Attached is a photo of mine, which is the same as the one that you were looking at and according to Shawn's theory, both are 1953.

P.S. if anyone has a matching electric blue trainlight for my bike in very good condition, I have one in chartreuse w/black stripes in very good condition to trade.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 16, 2013)

*Here is my $54.00 Monark Super Cruiser .......*

I got this Ladies Monark Super Cruiser for $54.00 shipped from ebay many years ago ... Well it only had half a tank ... so I paid $5.- for another perfect match tank at Copake swap when I was there years back & the fenders were folded & smash to fit in the box & the fork need some straightening ... it all worked out & she rides perfectly straight & the looks are priceless from corporate types on their lunch breaks  ... and now its my lunch bike here at the office after I did a once over on it & re-greased it all  & new tubes & tires ... great bike for $59.00 & it is a keeper ... Ride Vintage .. Frank


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 16, 2013)

Dave, I knew I had to be missing something in what you were saying.


----------



## HARPO (May 17, 2013)

The Firestone/Monark I added photos of is 100% original...except for one tube I replaced so that I could roll it around. It still has the original, dried out, Firestone whitewalls on it. And the lens is still in the headlight!

fred


----------

